# I finally met those damn Lyda boys



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

and had a great time! Their club was very helpful and inviting and they have quite a few nice dogs. I am looking forward to training with and learning from you guys.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DANG! I'm sulking because I live half way across the country from them Lyda boys.....and you travel from Scotland to train with them. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> DANG! I'm sulking because I live half way across the country from them Lyda boys.....and you travel from Scotland to train with them. :grin:



I wanna meet them damn Lyda boys too. :sad:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I wanna meet them damn Lyda boys too. :sad:


ME TOO!!!!!! 

I AM gonna too dammmit.....:lol:

Bob, want me to "swing" in and pick you up?????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> ME TOO!!!!!!
> 
> I AM gonna too dammmit.....:lol:
> 
> Bob, want me to "swing" in and pick you up?????


More like "drop" in from up where your at...but it works for me!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> More like "drop" in from up where your at...but it works for me!


LOL...yeah....we will need to get Connie too I reckon....:grin:

I am ALWAYS up for a ROAD TRIP!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Road trip with two wimmins! 
WOW! I haven't had sterio nagging since both my daughters lived at home! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Road trip with two wimmins!
> WOW! I haven't had sterio nagging since both my daughters lived at home! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


There is a DVD player, headphones and movies in the backseat.....we will chat....you can watch "Outlaw Josey Wales" or something.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> DANG! I'm sulking because I live half way across the country from them Lyda boys.....and you travel from Scotland to train with them. :grin:


I need to get my location changed, I live in Columbia, SC now. Sounds like a wild road trip you all are planning!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anything with CE is good for me! 
Toss in some UFC DVDs........ok.....a couple of chick flick are good too! 
Is that wrong for me to admit that I like chick flicks?  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

You got it Bob.....

So, Josh...now that we are done planning the road trip....

Tell us how it was....I can imagine it was just awesome.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

having met those damn Lyda boys, I can assure you it'll be a fun trip. In addition to doing some good ole, down home country dog training, they also know a couple of mighty fine eatin' places too.

DFrost


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

Josh Ill see ya there soon. Once my honey do list shrinks a little.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Come one come all. Our arms are open to you or open to your dogs, doesn't matter. Josh is waiting on one of Mike S. DS I can't wait for Josh to get the pup. Josh is a really nice young man and I believe he will fit in just fine. Big old boy too. 

I wish we could meet all of you and maybe some day we will get around to most of you. ( Connie you need to be closer.)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Damn. I go right through Columbia on the way to NC. May have to make a side trip next time up.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I met them damn Lyda boys myself about a year back or so couple of class "A" indiviuals. Hell I've tried to get them to travel a little north towards Chatt. town we've just never gotten the timing right. But the invite is always there.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ac tually, I want to take that short trip south to see you as well Tom. Just never seems to work out.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Notice that Josh NEVER said if Jerry fed him any grits...and I'll bet he still has some of that old *Billy beer* hidden away for special guests!:-$


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard we don't save the good stuff. Everyday is a special day so we just go get more if we need it. Wheather it be grits or beer.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Are we talkin Hominy, or instant?:razz:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Are we talkin Hominy, or instant?:razz:


Howard??? Ain't no self respectin' southerner ever going to admit to instant grits.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Josh, Im glad that you came down to hang out with us. I look forward to you getting your Dutchie, and letting us help you train it. You are a very polite and nice guy and seem very eager to get started in the life of working dogs, and I have heard nothing but good things about Mikes dogs so you should have a great one to train.

So ya'll let us know when you are coming and we'll make sure that we have the fire in the barrel going, a hot pot of grits, and cooler full of the good stuff. Now that would be a fun weekend............so what are we waiting on. And Howard jump in your rice burner and head this way too. LOL


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Jay, it was nice seeing your dutchie work, and Achilles is a mighty fine dog as well. 

You can't get grits in Scotland. They just look at you funny when you ask for them! One of the first things my wife and I did when we got back was get a good southern breakfast with grits!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

YEP, Josh is going to fit right in. Bless his heart southern style.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Josh Smith said:


> Thanks Jay, it was nice seeing your dutchie work, and Achilles is a mighty fine dog as well.
> 
> You can't get grits in Scotland. They just look at you funny when you ask for them! One of the first things my wife and I did when we got back was get a good southern breakfast with grits!!


I keep thinking of that movie "My Cousin Vinny" when Joe Pesci says "Grits? Grits? What's a grit?"


eta
I had it wrong. He says:
"Sure, sure I heard of grits. I just never actually seen a grit before."

:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Same movie; Joe Pesci asks the witness if he was cooking instant grits.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Same movie; Joe Pesci asks the witness if he was cooking instant grits.
> 
> DFrost


Oh yeah! I had forgotten that part! :lol:

That movie was hilarious.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

That was a funny movie, he also didn't know that mud caked up on the inside of your rim would throw the balance off and make the car shake while your driving. Been there before.............easy fix with a hose pipe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

David,

Wish you would make a little trip to Chattanooga, in fact we will be having a good training day this Saturday if you are bored and want to come and visit.
We will be videoing some of our protection routines for several new clubs that will be coming on board at the start of the new year so their decoys can learn these routines. I know you would enjoy watching this.
In fact we would love to have your feed back on the new PD-3 (Police Dog) title that we are in the process of writing with all your expierence. 
Give those damn Lyda boys a call and get them to meet up with you and I'll treat ya'll to some good southern food and/or cold beer after the training is done. Any of you WDF folks are welcome, weather forecast for Saturday is looking great, so come on out bring the dogs and let's have some fun. We are going to get started around 11:00am.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

just curious why you keep calling them the "damn Lyda boys"....I have had the opportunity to train together with them in the past....break bread with them....and trial with them...argue with them and have fun with them.....and know they are really good people you can have a _damn_ good time with.... oh maybe that's why#-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mo this is the story of "Them Damn Lyda Boys"

When I was 15 (years ago) . I spent the summer with an uncle that lived in Onley Va. on the eastern shore. He took me to D.C. and we met up with another uncle and his son. We all went to see Washington play against Baltimore in baseball. We were chasing foul balls, one uncle ask the other, where we were. Him having bad hearing asked WHO? The other said, " Them damn Lyda Boys." Now that's the rest of the story.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

[quoteNow that's the rest of the story.[/quote]

Thank you Paul Harvey errrrrr I mean Jerry Lyda


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I can see Josh now at home with the grits...pouring single malt over them to KILL the taste. LOL


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting imagination there. I usually take my grits with some butter and salt and a side of eggs and bacon.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

The Lyda folks are good people, I got to meet them back in the day when ASR was in effect. Very nice guys and most of all they were gentleman.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I WANT Grits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YUM!!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, Harry. Come down and see us.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Hey, Harry. Come down and see us.


Jerry one of these days I would love too. Got a litter right now that am in the middle of imprinting and finishing up in a couple of weeks, also slammed to finish out aluminum and steel contracts by january 1 ( knock on wood ). will make a serious effort to, will give you a call one of these days promise.


----------

